# Where did you buy your JVC? Headed to the Dark Side.



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

It's been five years, technology has moved on. 

When last I bought a projector, the landscape was different. 

I figured, I'll just call up AVS and order a 4910. But though they ship from the east coast, they charge tax in CA, so there is a three hundred dollar premium for buying from them. I don't mind tax for a local purchase.

What are other authorized dealers I should be considering?


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

nathan_h said:


> It's been five years, technology has moved on.
> 
> When last I bought a projector, the landscape was different.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you got your information regarding shipping but I recently purchased an Epson 5030UB from them and got free 2 day shipping. Also since Im in Michigan there was no tax. I know Cali has been pretty aggressive about the internet tax thing, so theres probably not too many companies that dont get taxed by California, at least ones I would trust anyway. I would recommend Visual Apex as Ive done business with them but they apparently dont carry JVC. The only other internet vendor Im familiar with is projectorpeople.com. They do carry what youre looking for.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

rshetts said:


> Not sure where you got your information regarding shipping but I recently purchased an Epson 5030UB from them and got free 2 day shipping. Also since Im in Michigan there was no tax. I know Cali has been pretty aggressive about the internet tax thing, so theres probably not too many companies that dont get taxed by California, at least ones I would trust anyway. I would recommend Visual Apex as Ive done business with them but they apparently dont carry JVC. The only other internet vendor Im familiar with is projectorpeople.com. They do carry what youre looking for.


That's good info. Thanks! Wish JVC sold through Crutchfield. I may try ProjectorPeople. Bought my first projector there more than a decade ago. Not quite as consumer friendly, but a legitimate reseller.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

You can sometimes get stuff directly from the factory refurbed with a full warranty for a steep discount. Takes a lot of waiting, and constant watching, though. They don't have any projectors listed today, for example. http://www.ebay.com/usr/jvcprostore


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

jimbodude said:


> You can sometimes get stuff directly from the factory refurbed with a full warranty for a steep discount. Takes a lot of waiting, and constant watching, though. They don't have any projectors listed today, for example. http://www.ebay.com/usr/jvcprostore


Very cool idea. Thanks.


----------

